# Need help switching from Ubuntu to Windows



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

I tried watching every youtube tutorial for weeks and now i have two things due by today and I need to make sure i have Windows up and running by then. I tried formatting my usb and downloading and then mounting the Windows iso file onto my computer. I then copied those files to my usb and yet, when I go into boot menu, it does not work. Help is needed URGENTLY.


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

To summarize in two pictures


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go HERE, then click the "Download tool now" button.
Download and save the *MediaCreationTool1909.exe* file.
Close all open windows for your browser and apps, then double-click the saved file so the tool can run.
Follow the instructions for creating a bootable install DVD disc or a bootable install USB drive.
Make sure the disc drive or USB drive is set first in the boot order in the BIOS.
Restart your computer and boot from the appropriate drive.
Install Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is this related to your switch from Ubuntu to Windows 10?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's what I was just getting ready to ask.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-switching-from-ubuntu-to-windows.1240697/

And you have not provided any information about your computer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

loosely, technically i already switched. its only this problem im suffering from now


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

How exactly did you obtain or create the Windows 10 install media?

I've done dozens of clean installs of Windows 10 in various computers, and the install process is very good about providing drivers for a computer's devices.

I've never seen the messages appear that you have.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

via download


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

to be fair, as a i was copying the "support" folder from my computer to my usb disk, it gave me an error message saying that one of the files was too large to splice


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Saying *via download* does not tell us anything.

How exactly did you create your USB thumb drive to install Windows 10?

I gave you step-by-step instructions in your other thread:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/need-help-switching-from-ubuntu-to-windows.1240697/

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

ok, i formatted a partition and downloaded from the windows site the files for windows 10. i mounted the iso and copied said files into my disk


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both threads together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Brwnjacketwithsunglss said:


> loosely, technically i already switched. its only this problem im suffering from now


You're now running in Windows? If so, what were you trying to do when you got the messages shown in post # 2?

I have only seen any mention of that first error shown during an attempted installation of Windows.

What PC (brand and model) do you have? If custom built, what motherboard?


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

ok, now i have to explain becuse this is weird. i figured that the problem with the lack of drivers was caused by the fact that there was an error message whenever i tried to copy my iso to the hard drive that said "error splicing file: file too large". so im back on ubuntu, deleted the windows files and im starting again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have another computer on which to make the usb installation from the windows 10 download link provided


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

No I do not


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not mount the ISO
Go to the link provided here

and follow these instructions
Using the tool to create installation media:


Select *Download tool now*, and select *Run*. You need to be an administrator to run this tool.
If you agree to the license terms, select *Accept*.
On the *What do you want to do?* page, select Create* installation media for another PC*, and then select *Next*.
Select the language, edition, and architecture (64-bit or 32-bit) for Windows 10. This table will help you decide which edition of Windows 10 you'll choose:
Select which media you want to use: 
*USB flash drive.* Attach a blank USB flash drive with at least 8GB of space. Any content on the flash drive will be deleted.

After the installation media is created, follow the steps below to use it.
Attach the USB flash drive or insert the DVD on the PC where you want to install Windows 10.
Restart your PC.
If your PC does not automatically boot to the USB, you might have to open a boot menu or change the boot order in your PC's BIOS or UEFI settings. To open a boot menu or change the boot order, you'll typically need to press a key (such as F2, F12, Delete, or Esc) immediately after you turn on your PC. For instructions on accessing the boot menu or changing the boot order for your PC, check the documentation that came with your PC or go to the manufacturer's website. If you do not see the USB listed within the boot options, you may need to reach out to the PC manufacturer for instructions for temporarily disabling Secure Boot in your BIOS settings
On the *Install Windows* page, select your language, time, and keyboard preferences, and then select *Next*.
Select *Install Windows*.
On selecting the drive delete ALL partitions BEFORE proceeding to install windows . Then the installation will automatically create the partitions necessary


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above and if you have difficulty crating the usb in Ubuntu
here is the guide
https://itsfoss.com/bootable-windows-usb-linux/


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

oh no, the problem is that i am suffering trying to copy files from my computer to usb. it keeps saying that i cant copy a file titled "install.wim" because it is too large , it also happened with one other. anyway when that happened i skipped and i managed to be able to get to the set up menu on windows. but then i suffered with having the available drivers so i think that problem was caused by the innabillity to successfully copy all of the files to my usb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what capacity is the usb pen


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

32 GB


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well you are doing something wrong
the mounted iso for windows 10 I no where near that size 
it will fit on an 8GB flash as per my previous post

I suspect you are NOT mounting the ISO and copying it to the flash pen

The far easier way, is to go to another computer running windows - be that a neighbours, friends or wherever you can use one, with your flash pen and follow the guide, it will make the drive for you without any need to mount the iso and copy the files

However to return to this job
YOU should not be copying an install.wim file
as it is within a compressed file in the sources folder

I suspect as I said that you are NOT simply copying the mounted ISO

see screenshot


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

no i recieve an error saying it was not copied. and i did mount the iso before copying the filles


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it
I regret I can provide nothing additional to what I have done
It should not even be seeing an install.wim 
when you simply mount and copy to the flash pen

As I said the far easier method is another computer running Windows
It will make the flash pen for you automatically


----------



## Brwnjacketwithsunglss (Jul 4, 2019)

i understand but for the time being i have no means to do that


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, as I said I very much regret I cannot help
I have installed 10 at least a dozen times
and assisted on this site to install it many more times
I have NEVER experienced problems in copying the mounted ISO files
to a USB pen

That said I have never done so in Linux.
Unless you live in a VERY isolated location I am sure there must be some way of using another computer


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

BR:

The .ISO file for Windows 10 Version 1909 64-bit is about *3.98 GB* in size, so it easily fits in a DVD-R/DVD+R disc or a 8 GB/16 GB capacity thumb drive.

If you make use of the webpage link and follow the instructions that I gave you in post #3, your Windows 10 install problem would probably be solved.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Flavallee
That is what has been done but for some reason, the making of the usb from the mounted iso in LINUX is not working
He cannot make the USB or the DVD directly, as he would on a Windows OS, as the OS is Linux
I have provided the guide for mounting the ISO and making the USB on Linux, but as you can see problems have been encountered for some reason.

Regarding the space required - indeed - as I said
Post 19 where I have copied and pasted the instructions
and later even provided the screenshots.

Unless you have some idea of what extra guide can be provided to make the usb OR the DVD on Linux, then I think the only and easier way forward is as I suggested to use a Windows OS computer, from a friend, neighbour or wherever available.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Brwnjacketwithsunglss

I know it sounds somewhat - insulting to ask, but I take it that the flash pen full capacity and does NOT have other data on it and the lack of free space is why the ISO will not copy


----------

